# Another notable member of society joins our ranks..



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Facebook founder and creator, Mark Zuckerberg, only eats meat he personally kills. Says he's interested in becoming a hunter...

http://www.petethomasoutdoors.com/2...g-with-new-lifestyle-ready-to-go-hunting.html


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

well he could afford probably all the available hunting land in the US, might as well start hunting, what the hell else is he going to do with all that money!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

He could buy me some prime Del. Co. Ag. fields to smash birds upon!


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Big nerd wants to pick up hunting? Huh thats awsome!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

You guys will have a lot in common!


----------

